# Stendker Tefe Discus and Wild Altums



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

Beautiful!! They will be a sight to behold as they grow

My curious side wonders what treatments you used to solve hex? I always learn from your disease treatment posts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

In general I have never been a fan of Angels........but I have to say, those Altums are spectacular!

Very, very good looking fish with an interesting presence that pictures don't capture.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Greggz said:


> In general I have never been a fan of Angels........but I have to say, those Altums are spectacular!
> 
> Very, very good looking fish with an interesting presence that pictures don't capture.


Thank you 
I am right there with you... I have never appreciated Angels until these .
If other Angels have personalities like these do, I was missing out. They really are very curious and engaging.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

mbkemp said:


> Beautiful!! They will be a sight to behold as they grow
> 
> My curious side wonders what treatments you used to solve hex? I always learn from your disease treatment posts
> 
> ...


 Mike! Hi! So good to see you here 


He has always been a weak fish, unfortunately. 

Even with pristine conditions- he gets ill every 3-4 months. This time was quite bad. 



I put him in hospital tank and treated him for 10 days with Epsom salt ( 5 days total) , metronidazole and kanamycin. He had a really deep pit between his eyes with swelling that came about rather quickly- a matter of a couple days. 

My biggest concern was that he stopped eating- this can be a death sentence if they are not able to keep themselves nourished enough to fight infection. 

After the 5th day he slowly began to nibble on food again. I stopped Epsom salt in water column and began to feed metro, vitamins, and garlic juice in food to further encourage him to eat. 

On the 8th day, after all signs of infection ( inflammation) had past I turned up the temperature to 90 degrees slowly to raise his metabolic rate and (hopefully) encourage appetite. This did the trick! He ate very heartily within 24 hours. 

By 10 day, after meds completed, he was back to himself ( with the exception of the pit that was beginning to heal).
I kept him at this temperature a few days and got lots of vitamins in his system as well as added some salt to discourage secondary bacteria from getting into wound. 

On 14th day put back in display tank. He is doing well, but am keeping my eye on him.



Of course it goes without saying that I did lots of water changes


----------



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

Outstanding!! Thank you for sharing your wisdom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Soprano (Mar 13, 2014)

It's amazing to see where domestic angels get their personalities from, especially to see it in wild Altums! The way they stare at you through the glass trying to figure out what that gosh darn picture taking device is, is priceless!


----------

